

Are 'Patent Trolls' the Secret Heroes of the Tech World? - tgriesser
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/25953/?p1=A2

======
drallison
So, patent trolls are like nuclear weapons, a deterrent component in the war
to protect intellectual property?

